# Can I sell Nitric Acid?



## Thechemicals (Jan 21, 2010)

I have made about a gallon of nitric acid using a home method and have been asked by 2 different people at my job if i would sell it to them.

Can you reference the laws governing this to me through a link? Thank you


----------



## Buzz (Jan 21, 2010)

Different countries have different laws.

Which country are you in?

Buzz


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 21, 2010)

If you do not mind being sued, when they hurt themselves and claim you gave them a deffective product. I think that applies just about anywhere.

Jim


----------



## Thechemicals (Jan 21, 2010)

Buzz said:


> Different countries have different laws.
> 
> Which country are you in?
> 
> Buzz



Im in the USA. Florida


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm with james122964. Nitric acid is such a powerful acid.
The red cloud of death is not to be trifled with!! :shock: 

Better safe than sorry is a wonderful saying that surely
rings true with this one amigo.


----------



## Thechemicals (Jan 21, 2010)

I checked and the answer is no. No laws against selling acid. Thanks though for all the sideline info


----------



## Irons (Jan 21, 2010)

I wouldn't sell anything that could be a precursor to Drugs or Explosives. I would also get a Zillion in Liability Insurance.


----------



## ander (Jan 22, 2010)

Corrosive property is not a deffect- it is ment to be that. This is freak law.


----------



## Oz (Jan 22, 2010)

Thechemicals just said there are no laws against this. He is only part way correct if he is in the US by the way as there are reporting limits.

In addition (sad to say) in the past if someone saw you with a chemistry set up they would ask what you were doing thinking it neat. In today's world they assume first that you must be making drugs, then second it must be bombs. Now if they think that they probably will not confront you with it as you are a drug lab/mad bomber. They will call federal agencies that think the worst until you can prove your innocence. Oh, and heaven forbid they call to EPA, are you aware that city water is HAZMAT? Sure enough, water is not safe for human ingestion unless treated with chlorine and fluoride but that same water cannot be dumped on the ground for the very same reasons. 

Do you not love this world we live in?


----------



## ander (Jan 22, 2010)

My personal advice is not to sell any dangerous goods to any person able to do something stupid/ harmful to others. I rejected many of offers to buy "suspicious" use chemicals by unknown persons. Many of these things could be used for drugs/ explosives. My policy is not to deal with bombers/ drug makers/ morons/ untrusted persons. I heard couple of stories about persons I knew they got into trouble by making risky things. One of them sent sodium and acid in single box via post. Polish post is well known for "careful service". Acid started to leak so the box was taken oudoor and fire guard was called. They used waterstream to tear the carton box but then jar with sodium broke and-> kaboom.


----------



## Thechemicals (Jan 22, 2010)

I noticed alot of people are selling metals testing kits on ebay. Almost all of these items have nitric acid or similar acid. I asked a few jewelers in my area and they buy testing kits from private vendors. As in, a friend who is a chemist.


----------



## ander (Jan 22, 2010)

If your friend is mature there are no arguments not to sell. The problem is when people harm themselves and try to blame seller for selling hazardous things- as I know in some countries, people are childish morons with no respect to others so they often to that. As DEATH in "Hogfather" says- sword are ment to be dangerous. If you buy something you do it on your own risk, otherwise no one would make deal with you because you could blame a local car dealer for a car accident caused by you driving drunk. It's abuse of moral responsibility.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2010)

Thechemicals said:


> I noticed alot of people are selling metals testing kits on ebay. Almost all of these items have nitric acid or similar acid. I asked a few jewelers in my area and they buy testing kits from private vendors. As in, a friend who is a chemist.



You can do only so much damage to yourself with a .5 ounce of dilute acid - which most of the low karat testing is.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 26, 2010)

If its a one time deal I would say make a video or write up on how to make it and then put a disclaimer on it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Thechemicals (Jan 26, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> If its a one time deal I would say make a video or write up on how to make it and then put a disclaimer on it. :mrgreen:




Too late. Turns out the guy wants a monthly supply for his wife who has some metal smithing going on and collects scrap. I sold him a gallon of rookie nitric acid for 45 dollars. He wants a monthly supply of 2 gallons so i guess i have a product to sell now


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats cool if its easy for you to make. How much time would it take to make those 2 gallons? BTW. What is rookie nitric? :lol:


----------



## Thechemicals (Jan 27, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> Thats cool if its easy for you to make. How much time would it take to make those 2 gallons? BTW. What is rookie nitric? :lol:



Rookie nitric takes about a day. Rookie nitric acid consists of what i watched on the youtube video by that guy with the four-finger gold rings-

"how to make nitric acid" Is the title.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 27, 2010)

That would be goldenchild's video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8U7t_UDy8s


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes. I would be the guy with the four golden rings lol. So I take it my video was informative. Great.


----------

